# Bruce Willis x11



## maverrick2 (3 Jan. 2007)




----------



## AMUN (4 Jan. 2007)

Oh der Bruce... danke für die pics :thumbup: 



Bitte schreibe immer die Anzahl der Bilder mit in den Titel und benutze vor dem posten die suche... ich habe vier Bilder entfernt wegen repost


----------



## Tiggerin (9 Jan. 2007)

Bruce Willis sieht aus wie von einer Freundin der Vater.

Sexy klasse MANN


----------



## tobi1972 (7 Feb. 2007)

Er ist ein super Schauspieler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


MG


----------



## Emilysmummie (11 Nov. 2009)

hammergeile Bilder die ich noch gar nich kannte


----------



## Rainer Wenger (11 Nov. 2009)

Ja, hier auf den Bildern kann er sich noch wirklich sehen lassen - waren halt auch andere Zeiten. 

Danke für Bruce, wirklich eine sehr gelungene Zusammenstellung.


----------

